# Relocating to South Africa on a 5 year Critical Skills Work Visa



## Clement18 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello,

I am in the process of relocating to South Africa on a Critical Skills Work Visa from Namibia. I would like to find out the procedures of moving household furniture. How do you do customs clearance? I have been told that South African citizens and Permanent Residents do not pay customs fees for such goods. Does the same apply for temporary permit holders?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Clement18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of relocating to South Africa on a Critical Skills Work Visa from Namibia. I would like to find out the procedures of moving household furniture. How do you do customs clearance? I have been told that South African citizens and Permanent Residents do not pay customs fees for such goods. Does the same apply for temporary permit holders?


You are only exempt if you are moving to South Africa permanently (i.e on a PR permit). So even if you enter with your TRV, you are only exempt when you finally receive your PR.


----------

